# Can't force HR10-250 to take 6.3 update -- any ideas?



## darkwing (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't normally have my HR10-250 plugged into a phone line, so a few times now, I've plugged it in, forced a (successful) daily call, then rebooted. Each time, I'm frustrated to discover that I'm still stuck in the doldrums of 3.1.whatever.

I bought and activated the box maybe a month ago -- is it possible that it hasn't made it onto some internal DirecTV authorization list yet? (Unless there's a super sekrit reset code out there, that's the only possible explanation I can think of.)

Any ideas?


----------



## smimi10 (May 11, 2006)

You could try waiting until the 6.3 update is actually released. Which it isn't. Which is why you can't get it. Nothing super sekrit going on, you just have to be (or continue to be) patient.

Mike


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

lol


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

darkwing are you serious?


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

LOL I keep turning to the porn channels but I keep getting a message saying I haven't purchased it.

Any ideas??


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

generalpatton71 said:


> LOL I keep turning to the porn channels but I keep getting a message saying I haven't purchased it.
> 
> Any ideas??


Now there is a super sekrit code for that... but I can't tell you what it is.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

Wilhite said:


> Now there is a super sekrit code for that... but I can't tell you what it is.


Select-Play-69-Select???


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

darkwing said:


> I don't normally have my HR10-250 plugged into a phone line, so a few times now, I've plugged it in, forced a (successful) daily call, then rebooted. Each time, I'm frustrated to discover that I'm still stuck in the doldrums of 3.1.whatever.
> 
> I bought and activated the box maybe a month ago -- is it possible that it hasn't made it onto some internal DirecTV authorization list yet? (Unless there's a super sekrit reset code out there, that's the only possible explanation I can think of.)
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you get the screw driver in the mail with the 6.3 notification sheet? If you did, then you need to jam the screwdriver into the front access card slot and twist it around until you hear the unit beep three times. This is the submission beep code. Once the receiver relents you can then tune the receiver to channel 666. Once direcTV acknowledges you have sold your soul to the devil the download will promptly begin. About a month after you receive the upgrade you will be required to sign a contract giving your soul to DirecTV/devil that will arrive in the mail around that time.

Good Luck!


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

MarcusInMD said:


> ....About a month after you receive the upgrade you will be required to sign a contract giving your soul to DirecTV/devil that will arrive in the mail around that time.....


Well, that just demonstrates how uninformed you are about DTV procedures. They don't have to get you to sign anything. They get your additional two year committment and/or soul automatically.


----------



## skirjonen (Sep 13, 2004)

LMAO - Darkwing made my day :up:


----------



## ACE101 (Apr 4, 2002)

FWIW, I called D* today and asked to speak directly to retention. After *****ing for an hour I got:

- Free Screwdriver for 6 months
- Visitation to my soul for 6 months
- SuperFan package free for 6 months
- Version 6.3 upgrade, minus the faster interface, folders, and network stubs
- An orse

They said I didn't have to sign anything but then laughed in a maniacal way. I'm looking forward to some HD!


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Makes ya wonder... Troll or comedian?


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

Lotsa comedians in these here parts. You guys crack me up!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

darkwing said:


> I don't normally have my HR10-250 plugged into a phone line, so a few times now, I've plugged it in, forced a (successful) daily call, then rebooted. Each time, I'm frustrated to discover that I'm still stuck in the doldrums of 3.1.whatever.
> 
> I bought and activated the box maybe a month ago -- is it possible that it hasn't made it onto some internal DirecTV authorization list yet? (Unless there's a super sekrit reset code out there, that's the only possible explanation I can think of.)
> 
> Any ideas?


That's what you get for not keeping the phone line connected at all times like DirecTV demands. They've made it pretty clear that those that haven't kept the phone line connected haven't got the upgrade.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

Without a doubt this is the funniest thread ever posted on this board. From the first post to the last. Non stop laughs.


----------

